# Pre-primed, finger jointed pine a good idea for baseboard and trim?



## Dan1el (May 31, 2017)

Is pre-primed, finger jointed pine a good idea for baseboard, door and window trim? 
Will knots bleed out after a time or have they been treated?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Generally there are few knots to deal with. Yes pre primed finger jointed pine trim is fine for interior trim. It is the priming that helps with any surface problems such as staining.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Will it work. sort of.
Any I've seen looks like it was primed with a splatter gun and had to be sanded and reprimed before painting.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

The primed pine from my local lumber yard is excellent. But the junk the big box stores sell I wouldn't use in a chicken coop.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

As already mentioned not all preprimed trim is the same. I generally putty the nail holes, sand, caulk as needed and reprime it. It's usually a good idea for the painter's putty to be primed anyway.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Joe and Dave are right. The "pre-primed" trim at the big-box looks like it barely got misted. In my experience not a good base for painting.

If you do get the trim, I would apply at least 1 coat of a good quality primer sealer like Kilz, Zinsser or Sure Seal (Benjamin Moore).


----------

